# Puff Embroidery



## SportsEffects (May 26, 2011)

Going to make a first attempt at puff embroidery on a hat. What is the thinnest line I can sew over the foam. Looking to do just an outline of maybe 1mm.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

When things get down to 2-3mm there is really not much loft to the foam anymore. If you look at 3D where the ends are pinched(rather than capped) you can see what I mean.


----------



## Schuey (Jun 14, 2011)

If you want to outline foam elements in a design, I would sew the outline first, in traditional embroidery and extend the inner edge of the outline's column far enough under the foam portion so it will be hid.
2-3mm is about the minimum, and with some foam that will still be too narrow. I've found the denser/harder the foam the better.


----------



## Simone92 (Sep 14, 2011)

Can someone please tell me how to do puff embroidery on pulse digitizing program?


----------



## adam hans (May 25, 2010)

have you tried puff with vynl material and cutter its so easy


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

adam hans said:


> have you tried puff with vynl material and cutter
> 
> Ok but not the same.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Simone92 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to do puff embroidery on pulse digitizing program?



Making puff designs is a technique. Its got nothing to do with the software you are using.

I suggest you study a few puff designs even if they are dst files which you can open up on your pulse software. You will get an idea of how they are digitized.

The density to use is double of the normal.


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

every try this? would love to see the final product


----------

